# Installing boost-lib with clang?



## demonking (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello Community,

I want to ask, if it is possible to build boostlib with clang?
I have rebuild my whole system with clang and want to build boostlib, too.

Every time I start the build use gcc/g++-4.2.1.

Someone how could help?


----------

